# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz 22 July

## Lolabelle

OK everyone, I am the quizzee next week so look out. I will have to try and find some obscure scottish type questions for you all. 
And I need everyone to "PRAY"  that my alarm goes off, or you will be on your own.  :: 
See you there, _I hope ????_

----------


## TRUCKER

Hi Lolabelle Will Be There For The Quiz Good Luck

----------


## Lolabelle

This weeks quiz winners are Laguna2 with 20 points, Lazytown with 18 points and Sassylass with 16. 
Could Lazytown please be quizzee next week as laguna will be away????  ::

----------


## TRUCKER

did offer to do quiz but not sure if i will make it.

----------


## Lolabelle

Maybe Sassylass could, she came third and Lazytown can't make it either.

----------

